# Seitz Windows roller blinds leaking light



## jamest (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi,

This is driving me mad but all of my Seitz windows are leaking light right at the top when the blinds are closed.

I make sure the blind and the flyscreen are connected but they just don't go right to the top theres a tiny gap all the way accross. It's very annoying!

Attached is a pic to show what I mean.

Any way I can fix this other than sticking something over the gap?

Thanks

James


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi, Is your frame upside down?

Dave.


----------



## jamest (Mar 9, 2011)

Not sure how I can tell. It looks pretty symmetrical. I can move the blinds to the top so that its 100% closed, but it doesnt feel like there is a 'catch' there so when i let it go, it drops back a few mm. Hard to explain


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning,

This is a Seitz S4 blind, and is fitted in the correct orientation so I know this doesn't solve the problem, at least it rules something out.

The following link is the repair instructions which may help you strip down and re mount the blind to see if you can improve the situation http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/files/repair_s4-sliding_window.pdf

Alternatively, could you stick a long overlapping strip along the top edge, as this may help.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## jamest (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I'm going to try that on one of the windows. All three of my windows are the same.


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

All mine are the same, I think its just a standard thing, would be nice for them to stay firmly up though

martin


----------

